# Scientists Discover Fossil of a Four-Legged Whale



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2021)

Weird discovery here. 




> A team led by Egyptian scientists have dug up a 43 million-year-old fossil in the Sahara Desert in Egypt of a now-extinct amphibious four-legged whale.
> 
> Whales, it turns out, used to be "herbivorous, deer-like terrestrial mammals," the scientists write. Over the span of about 10 million years, whales turned into carnivorous creatures in the ocean. The discovery of the four-legged creature is part of that evolution.



https://www.npr.org/2021/08/27/1031659020/four-legged-whale-legs-discovered-43-million-years


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks. I sent this to my son, who will be very interested in it.


----------

